# Strip waggleplacebo of all powers and ban him from the website



## Dyn (Nov 1, 2020)

It has come to my attention that @wagglyplacebo is deliberately trying to corrupt Kiwi Farms by sneaking in disgusting Something Awful forum traditions and games here in something that is known as a "toxx thread". 

This goes against Kiwi Farms traditions and once again proves that the goon's pathological hatred of the offsite can never be rehabilitated, they will always attempt to pervert and corrupt anything good until it breaks and conforms into their own miserably goony worldview. Waggle placebo should be removed from Kiwi Farms in the most decisive manner possible before he corrupts any more Kiwi Farmers into behaving like the absolute faggots who hang out on Something Awful.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Nov 1, 2020)

no1curr


----------



## Dyn (Nov 1, 2020)

Baseton Repillé said:


> no1curr


I care.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 1, 2020)

do we get free sausage lunch if we do


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Nov 1, 2020)

Dyn said:


> I care.


Nobody cares that you care.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Nov 1, 2020)

He's in the room! Run!


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Nov 1, 2020)

You could've just said he's trying to sneak in something awful from Something Awful.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Nov 1, 2020)

Mercy pls, he's already a KF Admin, that's enough punishment.


----------



## Daisymae (Nov 1, 2020)

@Dyn aka dynastia is a shitposting Australian who has a long history of starting shit on this, and other websites.

DO NOT LISTEN TO A WORD HE SAYS!

He is deceitful. 

That is why he has his own thread here. For years he would bully other users. He even stole the intellectual content of @The Dude and claimed it as his own. I don't mean the pictures of his waterhead kids he posted in supporters thinking they would be shielded from ridicule in the circlejerk, I mean his zombie apocalypse story.

If you want more information on this fucking LOLCOW, here is his thread.






						Dynastia / Fagnasty / Caylen Matthew Burroughs
					

@Dynastia is an abbo fucker who shitposts to hide the pain he suffers from having gas huffing crotch rot.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## fnaarf (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey guys what's going on in h--


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Nov 1, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> @Dyn aka dynastia is a shitposting Australian who has a long history of starting shit on this, and other websites.
> 
> DO NOT LISTEN TO A WORD HE SAYS!
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are both trying to create infighting. Both @Dyn and @Daisymae should be banned. He should have to use his @Freecell alt account.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 1, 2020)

Yeah, raze his land and salt the earth as well!


----------



## Dyn (Nov 1, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Mercy pls, he's already a KF Admin, that's enough punishment.


It's not enough he needs to suffer for this.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Nov 1, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> @Dyn aka dynastia is a shitposting Australian who has a long history of starting shit on this, and other websites.
> 
> DO NOT LISTEN TO A WORD HE SAYS!
> 
> ...


@Dyn and Dynastia (aka HG 400) are not the same person, Dynastia's account was deleted after the great leak last year when he was doxed and arrested due to a judge's order to pay 10k Euros to his online victim Samuel Collingwood Smith and he was convicted for doxing children and harassing aborigines which are both felonies under Australian soil.

Null had to work overtime to cover his tracks off the website to avoid litigation due to his direct relationship with Dynastia.

Dyn is a fairly new user here as you can see in his join date history, he became notorios for being the most outspoken liberal/feminist in this far right forum so he's often victim of slander, defamation of character, death threats and even mass neg ratings.

People here will desperatly try to damage Dyn's credibility due to his political beliefs by making you think he's always trolling, but if you read his post history you can easily see he's completely serious all the time, it was funny at first but people here should really stop trying to smear Dyn as a convicted criminal like everyone does with Sam Hyde.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Nov 1, 2020)

I admire @wagglyplacebo for the amazing medical research definitively proving vaccines cause autism.


----------



## Bob Barker (Nov 1, 2020)

if he changes my avatar for real I will be sad and make 100 tts calling him gay


----------



## Kirito (Nov 1, 2020)

That thread was made to officiate mine and @Arm Pit Cream's bet and I asked waggly to ban me if I puss out before posting the thread.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 1, 2020)

Maybe the bans will actually happen over here.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Nov 1, 2020)

This is arguably the gayest thread I've ever seen, and I read the "Pilo-Paedo Saga", starring @BoxerShorts47.


----------

